# Edge monitor



## Jdugie123 (Jul 29, 2014)

So I originally had the first cts monitor and it worked great had all the pids and functioned as it was suppose to. Well I got into an accident back in June and once I finally got my car back in Nov my monitor stop working. I figured it was shorted out by the place that did the repair work since they didn't seem to be able to do anything else correct. Well I finally got the insurance to buy me a new one so I figured why not upgrade. Well now the cts2 is doing the same thing as my cts. After reading all the other post has anyone been able to figure out why the cts monitors are hit and miss?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Jdugie123 said:


> So I originally had the first cts monitor and it worked great had all the pids and functioned as it was suppose to. Well I got into an accident back in June and once I finally got my car back in Nov my monitor stop working. I figured it was shorted out by the place that did the repair work since they didn't seem to be able to do anything else correct. Well I finally got the insurance to buy me a new one so I figured why not upgrade. Well now the cts2 is doing the same thing as my cts. After reading all the other post has anyone been able to figure out why the cts monitors are hit and miss?


I seem to remember the general idea was to abandon the Edge CTS in favor of the scangauge. I don't recall if that was due to unresolvable issues or what.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Jdugie123 said:


> So I originally had the first cts monitor and it worked great had all the pids and functioned as it was suppose to. Well I got into an accident back in June and once I finally got my car back in Nov my monitor stop working. I figured it was shorted out by the place that did the repair work since they didn't seem to be able to do anything else correct. Well I finally got the insurance to buy me a new one so I figured why not upgrade. Well now the cts2 is doing the same thing as my cts. After reading all the other post has anyone been able to figure out why the cts monitors are hit and miss?


As with diesel, I abandoned my Edge product as it was in general a defective unit. When it was originally working, it didn't show much of what I wanted to monitor. The company's customer support wasn't able to help me resolve the issues either. I returned it and started working with ScanGauge and there is now a fully functional unit. Unless customer support is able to help you resolve the issues you're having, you could consider returning it if possible and picking up a ScanGauge: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-gen1-diesel-general-discussion/132666-scangauge-ii.html


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

If you get a scanguage II just make sure it is programmed for the Cruze diesel.


----------

